# magnet matcher



## shlbsnake (Mar 14, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone has used the brp? magnet tester. does it work? I am looking for something to use for t jet magnets.and does anyone have something like this for a descent price?
Tony


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Trel Lawlwer also made one not sure I believe there are a couple of other folks that make them. They work very well

Roger Corrie


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I have the brp and it works fine.I added one thing ,I cut a hole in a old aw t-jet chassis and gooped (removeable glue) it to the matcher so the magnet will be in the same place every time!My friend John Verbich showed me this trick.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*I've had both the BRP and the Trek Lawler version as well as made my own. They all work in the same way by using a Hall effect device and a 5v reg. Rick is dead on and putting a blank chassis gooped in place ensures a much more accurate reading. 

Dennis :thumbsup: *


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Pic please!!!*



brownie374 said:


> I have the brp and it works fine.I added one thing ,I cut a hole in a old aw t-jet chassis and gooped (removeable glue) it to the matcher so the magnet will be in the same place every time!My friend John Verbich showed me this trick.


We're a visual bunch, so make with the pics please!!... Inquiring minds want to know. nd


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

There are a couple plans on the net for building your own. Like bearsox said they all basically use a halls effect sensor an voltage regulator. some more elaborate then others but all use the basic principle


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I glued half an XT chassis so I could do TJET, AFX, MT and XT magnets

Roger Corrie


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Has anyone seen the home brewed magnet matcher made from a tape measure and a Boy Scout compass ?

The tape is secured below the compass on a strip of wood.

Then you slide the magnet up the tape measure toward the compass until the needle points north.

Take your reading on the tape measure.

Measure all the magnets and keep them seperate as you would with any magnet matcher.

Honestly I've never tried this concept but I'm going to after there has been so much discussed about magnet matching lately.

Gonzo


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

gonegonzo said:


> Has anyone seen the home brewed magnet matcher made from a tape measure and a Boy Scout compass ?
> 
> The tape is secured below the compass on a strip of wood.
> 
> ...


* Yes sir ! that was one of my very 1st i used . Basically your right about setup as we used a ruler , compass , credit card blank ( sample from back trying to get you one ) and a note pad. Use DS tape to mount compass on end of ruler . Point ruler due north . Cut magnet shape into blank card and place magnet into slot . Then slide towards compass. At 1st movement compass hand gives mark a note on paper. Now keep doing this with more mags till you find one that has the same match point . Voila !* BTW here's a link to that site on how to build a gaussmeter as it's where i got my info when building a version i wanted electronically http://my.execpc.com/~rhoadley/magindex.htm . Just go to the experiments in electronics and you can click on one of the pages. Have fun ! 

Dennis :wave:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Can you use these on the new Mattel chassis with any improvements?


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Can you use these on the new Mattel chassis with any improvements?


The new motor magnets are stronger then the old tyco


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Can you use these on the new Mattel chassis with any improvements?


*I would suspect you can but would check for specifics with Jerry at BRP on what needs done. Generally the stronger the magnet the further away you need to be from the Hall device so as not to over saturate it. Here's Jerry's email and phone number [email protected], 803-554-3438 . He's a real nice guy and good to deal with so i am sure he can help with answers.

Dennis :wave: *


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

I just got one of the BRP matchers and was hoping to hear from others on how exactly they've used it. I like the idea of the chassis set in place but what about proper distances and measuring ends and top vs. bottom and anything else that might be of help or is pointless to pursue.


----------



## afxgns (Jul 6, 2006)

Ligier Runner said:


> I just got one of the BRP matchers and was hoping to hear from others on how exactly they've used it. I like the idea of the chassis set in place but what about proper distances and measuring ends and top vs. bottom and anything else that might be of help or is pointless to pursue.


Don't know about distances, but top/bottom and end/end are VERY critical. You will find that the ends are different from one another and, if yiour checking M/T mags, top and bottom will make a Diference.

I would mount a spare Xtraction chassis to as close as you can get to the center arm hole being directly over the sensor. Then you can check any mag you have.


----------

